# Pekingese Rescue Network Inc's reunion



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Yesterday was Beavis' rescue groups reunion. If anyone adopted a dog from a group that has reunions, please attend them! What a wonderful event.

This event was part of the Pekingese Club of New Jersey show taking place at a Ramada Inn. There was also a Shih Tzu club and rescue having an event at the same hotel. So in addition to the rescue dogs, there were show dogs being preened for their conformation judging later that day. Wow! The coats on those show dogs were amazing! I normally only see pet quality dogs in real life, and it was amazing to see the difference between well bred and .... not so well bred. Absolutely gorgeous, but I'll be sticking with rescues. 

We watched a lady styling her Shih Tzu's top knot to such great detail, getting the ponytail part perfectly straight and the bouffant poofed just so, that it reminded me of the hairdos on the members of the B-52s. And I think she might have been putting eyeliner on her dog, too. 

The rescue dogs each took a spin around the show ring when the owner's and dog's names were announced, and some background info was given. Ok, maybe "spin" isn't the right word. One or two flat out refused to walk, and were carried around the ring. One dog was formerly owned by a BYB who sold her puppies for drug money. Another was taken away from it's previous owner after the dog lost it's eye due to "owner trauma."  Others were found stray, sick, injured, matted, flea infested... you name it.

I tried to get Beavis to do his tricks after our lap, but the whole thing was too overwelming for him to do anything more than sit and give paw. Plus, I forgot my treat bag in the car. D'oh! But people were amazed that he could do anything. I guess Pekes aren't known for their trainability. Good thing nobody told me that before I set out to teach him tricks. 

All the dogs were so well behaved. It amazed me. Beavis isn't normally good with strangers and can be iffy with strange dogs, but he was having the time of his life. It was so good to see him acting like a normal, well-adjusted dog.  

My only regret is that I didn't get take any pictures.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Well, no photos of the event, but some going to and come from New Jersey. It was about a hundred miles each way.

On the way there, so excited in his seat belt harness:










On the way back, feeling a little carsick:










There's no place like home, there's no place like home, there's no place like home...


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

It sounds like you and Beavis had a lot of fun! The picture of him looking "carsick" is hilarious...maybe he was just sad to be leaving the event


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

Aww Beavis is adorable! It's great that you rescue! I think Pekes are an adorable breed.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks! We did have a blast.  I'm looking forward to next year already.


----------

